# Jack for Step Van



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Have a step van and it over works my 3 ton floor jack both in weight and height capacity. Thinking of getting a 20 ton bottle jack. Any other solutions?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Depending on your wheel wells you may need a bigger bottle jack and a Hi-Lift jack. I've changed many a tire on our step-vans and my Class-A Motor home with a 20-ton bottle jack and a Hi-Lift jack.

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Attach the hi lift to the bumper?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Attach the hi lift to the bumper?


Yes the Hi-Lift is used to lift the body, not the axle. Although I was out in the middle of nowhere and had a flat on my motor-home. All I could find was the Hi-Lift and changed it with just that. It only fell off of the jack once.

Mark


----------

